# The Secret Underground Mig Base



## MIflyer (Apr 1, 2022)

From the AF Museum Friends newsletter:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2022)

Good one!


----------

